# Window Security



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

Anyone tried or bought the Motorhome & Caravan Window Security Kit from
www.keeproaming.co.uk. and how does it work?

Sounds a little expensive but if it works would be worth the cost.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi phylymann

They look interesting, but like you, i can't realy see how they work either.

Dave


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

Now theres a disappointment, not many members replying. 
 
This is the only window security kit I have ever seen advertised for sale and there is no information available about it and how it fastens the windows.

I emailed keeproaming, they just ignored my request.

Has anyone ever seen a security kit for 'van windows???


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

The catches on my Nuevo are just catches with a press button on them.
While this will stop anyone sliding a thin object between the frame and window to push the catch back, it will not stop anyone from entering by wrecking the window - they're only acrylic and easily broken, which is possibly why no-one is responding.

A few people have posted ideas to secure the catches - may be worth a search.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 
I agree with Rob about the lack of interest and posts.

Acrylic windows have some virtue, weight being the main one over traditional auto glass but they are easly scratched, degrade with sunlight (UV) and break easily. I doubt that any security catch would be of much value. 
I had one smashed in my last motohome when wild camping by louts banging on it during the night 8O


----------



## 88845 (May 9, 2005)

Pity you connot get info on the window security kit .I would have been interested.
However this is what I have done on my Autocruise Pioneer.
Does not stop entry through a broken window but hopefully will stop catches being pushed up.

Regards
John 

It's the early bird that catches the worm,but it's always the second mouse that gets the cheese.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

www.keeproaming.co.uk.
Ordered the roadside emergency kit from this site last week, hoping it would arrive for our France trip (tomorrow) still not arrived and no correspondence.
Managed to get in contact with the owner this evening, sounds like it is a run from home business as his wife had to ask him if he was "keeproaming.co.uk.
He hasn't got any in stock but hopes to have some early next week, told him that i would like to cancel the order and could i have a refund. He didn't sound that convincing that i will get one.
Anyway will have to pick up a high vis jacket and warning triangle en-route, we don't sail til tuesday.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

We got our hi vis jackets from Lidl. £1.99


Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Ferdinand is that a cup hook screwed into your window catch


Motorhomer


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Chris; shouldn't that be "high vis jacket*s*" ?

I understood that there had to be one jacket per person in the vehicule. It is likely that more than one of you will have to leave the vehicule in an emergency so this seems wise.

We got ours from a builder's merchants. They have the relevant CEE mark on them, are strong and washable and cost a lot less than the ones from specialist motoring shops. Bigger Tesco also do some in their cycles section.

Enjoy your holiday !

G


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

Just received this reply from keeproaming.

"How does it fit - simply remove the existing catch from the window frame, place a base plate on the base of catch and screw them both back onto frame using the original screws & holes, thread the securing strap through base plate and around the catch & fasten, that simple, to release, squeeze release button on the securing strap, undo as much as required. Operates in night setting also."

Apparently they have been testing their security systems and will have a report later in the month.


----------

